# toilet cubicle



## 106981 (Sep 12, 2007)

Hi there,

I am trying to enlarge the wardrobe cupboard in my van to fit in a swivelling toilet & need an extra wood panel or door to match my 1991 Elddis Hitop,
Are ther any suppliers of such things ? preferably in my area - Worc's


----------



## 101600 (Oct 30, 2006)

You could try >> O'LEARYS <<


----------

